# Golden Swim Day... dare you not to smile!!!



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

This is a great video I found on YouTube... hmmm... me thinks I may need two more goldies now :


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha, cute video!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was a riot. Tell you what you get two more goldens and I'll buy some stock in an inflatable pool company.


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

I love how they are all frisky after cooling off!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They had a blast or a ball! LOL!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> hmmm... me thinks I may need two more goldies now :
> 
> 
> > I keep saying 4's better than 2.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

$ well invested! I was wondering how long that inflatable was going to last LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are all so cute and bet they popped that thing in no time.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Those guys need a full inground pool. ROFL


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Too cute! I want to have this many goldens someday! haha


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

lol I can't imagine buying an inflatebale pool every time!! I love my girl ALOT but man id feel bad for her not being able to swim and have to go buy her one,lol. $$$$$$$$ That was a cute vid!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Greta video, it look like they had such a blast


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

lol nice video


----------

